#kubuntu-council 2018-07-02
<ahoneybun> yofel: valorie Mamarok your memberships to the council end in Sept.
<ahoneybun> So we need to start the process in mid/late August
<valorie> yup, on my calendar
<valorie> in fact the day I return from Vienna
<valorie> I believe that I will stand again
<valorie> although I feel a bit tired right now, Akademy will charge me back up
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I plan on making another KC run myself...
<valorie> some drinks machine in England today where it is in the mid-90s F: https://i.imgur.com/MTruKNY.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm feeling a bit of a general slump myself...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I've always powered through it though, and I plan on doing so this time
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, hahahahaha
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> No cooling?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> O_O
<valorie> I assume that there is cooling but the direct sun was stronger
<valorie> since it's only the front row blown
<valorie> fun mess to clean up though
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That'd make sense
<acheronuk> it has been quite warm here :)
<valorie> cooler than usual here
<valorie> I'm happy
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> hah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I've had similar weather here
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> When I was in Minneapolis the other day it got up to 104 degress F
<valorie> dear god
<valorie> it's 58 here
<mparillo> 95 and humid in the Philadelphia suburbs. But at least I am not dressed from wig to hose as they did almost a century and a half ago.
<valorie> as I recall it was very hot then too
<valorie> difficult to feel sorry for rich white men in wigs, but..... sympathy at least
<mparillo> The ordinary poor today are infinitely more comfortable than even those men then. Start with a warm shower in the morning, keeping your teeth until middle age, and most important of all ... pizza!
<valorie> mparillo: so true
<valorie> at least some of the ordinary poor
 * valorie leaves close to Seattle with more and more people living in tents and cars
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-03
<ahoneybun> Linode has renewed their sponsorship for 1 more yeat.
<ahoneybun> *year.
<ahoneybun> So we have 1 year and 4 months.
<ahoneybun> This will be the last year so we need to figure something out after that unless it changes.
<ahoneybun> valorie: yofel acheronuk tsimonq2 wxl
<valorie> nice!
<wxl> any reason not to believe they will continue doing this?
<valorie> I'm off for the day at the cabin with my son -- his 41st bday
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: \o/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Happy birthday to him!
<wxl> also: any interest in having canonical do the hosting? i know they take forever to get it set up but if you don't mind wordpress that's problem solved, ad infinitum
<valorie> thanks!
<wxl> valorie: that's how old i am :)
<wxl> tell him happy bday
<valorie> linode doesn't do the website
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hosting =/ VMs for developers to work with.
<valorie> that's canonical
<wxl> right
<valorie> I will
<valorie> it was quite a day (eventful home birth) I woke up dreaming about it
<ahoneybun> valorie: wait it's his bday! What! He's working today!
<ahoneybun> wxl: the support ticket I opened told me they do not do sponsorships anymore and will do it once more.
<wxl> ahoneybun: bummer.
<wxl> ahoneybun: maybe gandi?
<tsimonq2> wxl: O_o
<tsimonq2> Gandi does VPS services?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> TIL
<tsimonq2> OR... Digital Ocean?
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> I'd rather Digital Ocean because it's the next best thing imho.
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: mm Linode is the best in my POV.
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Well, we can't get Linode anymore. :P
<tsimonq2> I mean, not after a year.
<tsimonq2> While the Linode folks are super cool, Digital Ocean also makes a less confusing interface.
<ahoneybun> I've never had an issue with their interface.
<tsimonq2> Have you ever done a side-by-side comparison with Digital Ocean?
<tsimonq2> I'm not saying there's a problem with Linode's interface; I'm saying that Digital Ocean does it a bit cleaner.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> @ahoneybun different son. Paul's is today. Ok, good bye to call service
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Call service?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Cell service
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Reception
<ahoneybun> Ahh
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: if I recall, that is precisely what linode told you last time :P
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: thanks you for sorting that :)
<ahoneybun> Of course. Yes but we'll see how it goes but be ready for them to pull the rug from under us.
<acheronuk> I was expecting the rug to vanish in 4 months, so this is bonus
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-04
<valorie> yes, sorry for the typo for cell service
<valorie> there is a tiny trickle of occasional signal/telegram messages, but nothing reliable up there
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-06
<valorie> gosh, I just noticed that rrix will be giving a talk at Akademy
<valorie> hope to rope him into that BoF as well
<valorie> err, wrix
<valorie> rrix is an entirely other person
<valorie> also a KDE person
#kubuntu-council 2020-06-29
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> plasma 5.19.2 now landing in groovy proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit I think it inappropriate to host the code for our website on the git of a non canonical/ubuntu project.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I am not sure canonical IS would be happy with website code being outside their ultimate sysadmin control either
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> i.e. KDE sysadmins would have ultimate control on the pushed code, no matter the user set permission you might allow
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Carl is not bothered about using KDE infra, "as long as it is not github". LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sure, well the two options in my draft proposal were Launchpad, or KDE Gitlab
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WphvfJzf/file_33062.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I also get this written up too. But my first step will be to come back to Kubuntu et al with a selection of 3 template layouts to get some feedback on\
<mparillo> Launchpad now supports git, right? I have forgotten what little bzr I knew.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> yes it does. our packaging has been in LP git for some years now
#kubuntu-council 2020-06-30
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-19-testing-in-groovy-gorrila/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1277978377815646208
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sweet 😃
<valorie> @RikMills: did you send that to the lists already?
<valorie> if not, I will
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have not yet to the mailing lists
<valorie> on it
<valorie> I sent it out and then noticed that the link has gorila instead of gorilla
<valorie> however it is correctly spelled in the headline and story so whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, I saw that too late!
<valorie> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/77036-Plasma-5-19-testing-in-Groovy-Gorilla?p=438561#post438561
<valorie> we're probably the only ones who will notice
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I'll ask kde-promo to RT
#kubuntu-council 2020-07-01
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit "Here is a link to a portfolio of responsive templates for the Hugo static site generator"
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I see no link?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Doh!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll resend, I am a banana
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uihT05iU/file_33223.mp4
#kubuntu-council 2020-07-04
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/CarlKDE/status/1279170093415612416
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well I like it 🥰
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1279356041600339969
<valorie> me too!
<valorie> carl has been doing an awesome job building up the kde web team again
<valorie> and making all the sites easier to update, as well as look clean and modern
<valorie> retweeted
